# Bird Poop & Fabsil



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

As the title says, had my soft top Quattro 1 whole day and already its been S*** on...

As my sister has just had a baby there are alot of baby sterilising tablets around the house. Got a bottle of normal water, put a tablet in, keep it in the glove-box works a treat on the poop! pure it on, leave it 2mins and wipe off job done!

Also grabbed myself Fabsil from go outdoors/millets £12 for litre, painted my roof today and its restored the colour dramatically whilst preserving it, great call!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good tip fizzy water also works for removing bird crap from the soft top


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just plain water soaked in and a soft brush does the trick for me


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I use an ice-scraper to get it off the glass, and a toothbrush (old one) on the fabric. Since I did the roof with some autoglym hood cleaning kit the water droplets bead and shit cleans off easier.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Really need to get me some fabsil.

Is it a paint on, rinse off job? No risk of it harming paintwork?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

simno44 said:


> Really need to get me some fabsil.
> 
> Is it a paint on, rinse off job? No risk of it harming paintwork?


Paint it on, really easy to put on, really easy to see where you've been, then wipe over and leave to dry - also doesn't damage paintwork at all.

It's a piece of cake to do, hardest part is getting enough dry weather to clean the hood, let it dry, apply the fabsil and give it 6hours + without getting any moisture on it


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

simno44 said:


> Really need to get me some fabsil.
> 
> Is it a paint on, rinse off job? No risk of it harming paintwork?


Takes about 15-20mins, get a 3 inch paint brush, Ipod, away you go!

Leave to dry says something saft like 6 hours on the bottle but mine was dry in 30mins, I left it 24 hours and done it again as suggested on the bottle and now its blacker than black!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any pictures guys?

I move house in August and the new place has fully lit double garage 

So will be a job for then along with an oil change.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

simno44 said:


> Any pictures guys?
> 
> I move house in August and the new place has fully lit double garage
> 
> So will be a job for then along with an oil change.


Not sure what you want pictures of, but this is my car after I picked it up:










And after a few good cleans and a coat of fabsil:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Perfect.

Thank you.

My roof is actually blue. I can't imagine this being an issue though.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Being blue shouldnt be an issue bud.

just rained here and this is what you get with two coats of Fabsil.





Nice and waterproof!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I can never resist blowing the little balls of water around on the roof when I walk past.. I don't care if it's childish, it's great fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

beepcake said:


> I can never resist blowing the balls it's great fun :lol: :lol:


Now now.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> I can never resist blowing the little balls of water around on the roof when I walk past.. I don't care if it's childish, it's great fun :lol: :lol:


can't beat a bit of bead-age porn 

ive got a tendency to spend 5 minutres pre-rinsing the car just to show off how little water sticks to my paint :lol: i was getting really sick of the bmw sapphire black ( paint is that soft you wouldn't believe! ) and had 3 white cars before which were great... never show swirls or imescale markings etc. so long as its clay barred and treated properly it will look like new for the a long time hopefully!

oh and Rainex... i LOVE that stuff 8)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just out if interest does the roof need to be dry to fabsil it? Or Damp? Ta


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

And would this be correct? 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... ode=search


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

simno44 said:


> And would this be correct?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... ode=search


Yes that's the stuff and yes it needs to be dry


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Super. That's this afternoon sorted.

Provided halfrauds have stock


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm only finding spray on so far. Grrr


----------

